# Messias out una ventina di giorni. Gli aggiornamenti.



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


stesso andazzo dello scorso anno. A febbraio saremo dei cadaveri


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


Dai, forse per l'ultima del mese c'é l'abbiamo. Poi sosta Nazionali, poi nuovo infortunio e ci vediamo a Dicembre, e cosi via fino a fine stagione.

Incredibile come si infortunano in allenamento, ad una settimana dalla ripresa. Temo che resterà solo una bella favola..


----------



## Davidoff (11 Ottobre 2021)

Il non aver speso due pulciosi milioni in più per Faivre ci impedirà anche quest'anno di giocarci lo scudetto fino alla fine, complimentoni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


che disastro. La fascia destra è la priorità da anni e abbiamo buttato dentro florenzi e messias.


----------



## David Drills (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> che disastro. La fascia destra è la priorità da anni e abbiamo buttato dentro florenzi e messias.


Dai che rientrerà CastiCasti nelle rotazioni e ci farà alzare l'ottava


----------



## Zenos (11 Ottobre 2021)

Anche questa prevista con largo anticipo...


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


.


----------



## The P (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi,


admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


Ragazzi, questo è stato fermo 5 giorni in 3 anni per infortunio. Qua siamo già al secondo, ma come cavolo è possibile... tutti che si rompono...


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Ottobre 2021)

Complimenti,ma continuiamo a sottolineare solo i meriti,mi raccomando,e paghiamo pure un guru che doveva prevenire gli infortuni


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2021)

un altro che trova comoda l'infermeria. che disastro.


----------



## Rossonero10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

La cosa che mi incuriosisce di più è il fatto che è arrivato al Milan senza preparazione, che ha dovuto fare la preparazione estiva da zero. Questa cosa non la capisco...


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


Bene dai, per uno che recuperiamo se ne infortuniano 2.
Ora siamo senza florenzi e messias quindi saele e brahim dovranno fare gli straordinari e non riposeranno mai.


----------



## Shmuk (11 Ottobre 2021)

La stagione è lunga, meglio ora che in seguito.


----------



## mabadi (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


il ricondizionamento atletico, o come lo avevano chiamato, ha funzionato.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Ottobre 2021)

La questione infortuni va indagata seriamente. La mia ipotesi è il modo di giocare e di allenarsi influisca molto, in pratica il kaioken di Pioli e Ibra oltre agli evidenti benefici ha anche questo effetto collaterale. Che colpisce tutti a prescindere dall'età dei giocatori. Una volta accertato questo bisognava fare una rosa con almeno tre elementi in più, 25/26 giocatori invece dei 22. Non lamentarsi che Ibra e Giroud sono vecchi.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

ahimè rischiamo di vedere qualche altra volta maldini junior o il tuttocampista krunic...per il gioco dispendioso di Diaz difficile regga ogni tre giorni 90 minuti


----------



## Stex (11 Ottobre 2021)

che giocatore inutile


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


Questo si è presentato al raduno in condizioni ignobili..da mandare via a calci nel sedere sarebbe stato..assurdo


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


20 giorni che diverranno 50.
Tutto già visto e vissuto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


Non dovrebbe essere grave ---> fuori una ventina giorni ---> l'abbiamo visto a Bergamo e non lo rivedremo più.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


In generale, diciamo che se corriamo a mille da asfaltare l'Atalanta a Bergamo o l'Atletico in CL (fino a che eravamo in 11), se i nostri vanno in nazionale e volano... mi pare ovvio sia perchè ci alleniamo in un certo modo.

Chiunque faccia sport ragazzi sa bene come funziona. Reggi certi ritmi se ti alleni in un certo modo.

Dunque ora come ora se prendi uno del Crotone e oltretutto si presenta il primo giorno senza neanche un allenamento alle spalle, è inevitabile che ci metterà non poco prima di essere al livello degli altri sul piano atletico, e questo comporta prima di tutto infortuni muscolari.

Io sinceramente sono amareggiato ma sorpreso no.

PS: io credo che se ad oggi arrivassero Adli o Faivre avrebbero problematiche simili, un po' meglio perchè almeno loro non si presenterebbero con le maniglie dell'amore come Messias, ma il problema dell'intensità degli allenamenti ci sarebbe lo stesso.


----------



## kipstar (11 Ottobre 2021)

Bisognerebbe capire perché l'inserimento dei nuovi pare sempre così complicato....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dalla GDS e da calciomercato.it su Messias fermato a causa di un problema muscolare (QUI -)  https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ferma-messias.108405/ ). Il brasiliano dovrà stare fermo una ventina di giorni. A rischio anche il big match con la Roma a fine ottobre.+


Purtroppo, spiace soprattutto per il giocatore, questo era uno dei punti interrogativi di questa scommessa : catapultare un trentenne che fino a cinque anni fa non era nemmeno tra i professionisti in una realtà come il Milan, dove c'è una preparazione atletica nemmeno paragonabile a quella delle serie inferiori o anche dello stesso Crotone, è stato un azzardo.


----------



## livestrong (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In generale, diciamo che se corriamo a mille da asfaltare l'Atalanta a Bergamo o l'Atletico in CL (fino a che eravamo in 11), se i nostri vanno in nazionale e volano... mi pare ovvio sia perchè ci alleniamo in un certo modo.
> 
> Chiunque faccia sport ragazzi sa bene come funziona. Reggi certi ritmi se ti alleni in un certo modo.
> 
> ...


Nessuno ha costretto a prenderlo sto benedetto Messias, si sta rivelando sempre di più una scelta di ripiego. Alla faccia del "prendiamo solo giocatori utili, non tanto per prenderli"


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha costretto a prenderlo sto benedetto Messias, si sta rivelando sempre di più una scelta di ripiego. Alla faccia del "prendiamo solo giocatori utili, non tanto per prenderli"


Beh, preso alle due di notte l’ultimo giorno di mercato da una squadra di Serie B. I modi sono stati pessimi, e personalmente sono ancora deluso per come sia arrivato (non per chi). Questa scelta ha un solo nome: tappabuchi.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha costretto a prenderlo sto benedetto Messias, si sta rivelando sempre di più una scelta di ripiego. Alla faccia del "prendiamo solo giocatori utili, non tanto per prenderli"


Preferisco aspettare a giudicarlo. Io ne ho sempre criticato duramente la dinamica che lo ha portato al Milan, perchè è evidentemente diversa da codesta logica, casomai è tipica del tappabuchi alla Meite.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quale ventina di giorni, per il MESSIAs non era il "terzo giorno" quello buono per rimettersi?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh, preso alle due di notte l’ultimo giorno di mercato da una squadra di Serie B. I modi sono stati pessimi, e personalmente sono ancora deluso per come sia arrivato (non per chi). Questa scelta ha un solo nome: tappabuchi.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Preferisco aspettare a giudicarlo. Io ne ho sempre criticato duramente la dinamica che lo ha portato al Milan, perchè è evidentemente diversa da codesta logica, casomai è tipica del tappabuchi alla Meite.



bè sono perfettamente d'accordo. La fascia destra è una priorità da due anni e ci siamo ridotti all'ultimo giorno per muoverci. Ci ritroviamo con due fuorirosa (Conti e Castillejo) e due in infermeria (Messias e Florenzi). Insomma, abbiamo tirato qualche milione per Faivre e poi guarda che casino. Con il senno di poi so che è facile parlare, però mi sembra un film già scritto, gli stessi di Mandzu e Meitè. Qualcuno pensa che Messias, Florenzi e il prossimo anno Bakayoko (20milioni), verranno riscattati?


----------



## Ambrole (11 Ottobre 2021)

Quest


SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti,ma continuiamo a sottolineare solo i meriti,mi raccomando,e paghiamo pure un guru che doveva prevenire gli infortuni


Questa mi è nuova, chi sarebbe?


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè sono perfettamente d'accordo. La fascia destra è una priorità da due anni e ci siamo ridotti all'ultimo giorno per muoverci. Ci ritroviamo con due fuorirosa (Conti e Castillejo) e due in infermeria (Messias e Florenzi). Insomma, abbiamo tirato qualche milione per Faivre e poi guarda che casino. Con il senno di poi so che è facile parlare, però mi sembra un film già scritto, gli stessi di Mandzu e Meitè. Qualcuno pensa che Messias, Florenzi e il prossimo anno Bakayoko (20milioni), verranno riscattati?


Su Florenzi cominciano a venirmi seri dubbi, che poi questo Florenzi non c'entra nulla con quello visto al PSG, anche in CL. A me non é dispiaciuto più di tanto, ma questi continui guai muscolari non mi danno alcuna garanzia.

Su Messias e Bakayoko lo dicevo dal giorno uno, sono le operazioni che mi hanno più deluso, come Meité/Mandzukic sono state delle operazioni tappabuco, e con queste operazioni non vai mai lontano. Passi Ballo, che ha costi totalmente accettabili, e liberarci di lui ci prenderà si e no 10 giorni. Alcune volte mi lasciano basito, io pensavo che dopo quella stagione non lo avremo più visto al Milan, invece sono bastati 10 minuti a farmi venire gli incubi, e dire che c'é lo teniamo fino al 2023  , onestamente vedere qualcosa di buono in queste operazioni é dura.

Poi capisco il povero Messias, sicuramente a Luglio gli han detto di tenersi pronto che forse c'é la remota possibilità di andare al Milan, quindi ha giustamente voluto aspettare fino all'ultimo secondo questo sogno, pero' come diavolo é possibile che non faccia una preparazione come si deve? Ma che cosa pensava? Andare a giocare la CL come se nulla fosse? Questi sono veramente errori da dilettanti, nostro e suo.

Poi la stagione é lunga, speriamo possano tutti recuperare perché abbiamo bisogno di ogni singolo uomo. Vediamo se a partire dal prossimo anno, ora che la base é sempre più solida si possa evitare questi colpi, io eramente non c'é la faccio più a digerirli.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè sono perfettamente d'accordo. La fascia destra è una priorità da due anni e ci siamo ridotti all'ultimo giorno per muoverci. Ci ritroviamo con due fuorirosa (Conti e Castillejo) e due in infermeria (Messias e Florenzi). Insomma, abbiamo tirato qualche milione per Faivre e poi guarda che casino. Con il senno di poi so che è facile parlare, però mi sembra un film già scritto, gli stessi di Mandzu e Meitè. Qualcuno pensa che Messias, Florenzi e il prossimo anno Bakayoko (20milioni), verranno riscattati?


Difficile. Sembrano tutti e tre seguire la logica del tappabuchi.
Bisognerebbe capire cosa abbiano in mente in società.
Magari pure Faivre era solo un tappabuchi.

A me sembra che la società si comporti in modo molto diverso quando c'è da prendere un titolare o una riserva.

PS: la fascia destra è una priorità... si e no. La crescita di Saele è evidente, è sempre meglio di partita in partita, pure col Belgio.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Difficile. Sembrano tutti e tre seguire la logica del tappabuchi.
> Bisognerebbe capire cosa abbiano in mente in società.
> Magari pure Faivre era solo un tappabuchi.
> 
> A me sembra che la società si comporti in modo molto diverso quando c'è da prendere un titolare o una riserva.


Ah, i nomi usciti l'ultima settimana sono stati tutti tappabuchi, Faivre era cosi disperato e sorpreso che di istinto ha boicottato l'allenamento, proprio perché la voce del Milan gli é arrivata negli ultimi giorni. Messias non ne parliamo. I veri obiettivi erano altri, forse neanche si sono preparati visto che Eriksenn era non prevedibile...

Magari riuscire a capirli, alcune volte sono da 10/10, altre volte da strapparsi i capelli. Comunue c'é da dire che la logica vuole che anche Saele sia stato preso come tappabuchi, poi oggi é diventato questo. Quindi magari sono troppo duro, ma siamo ad una media di 2 all'anno che non riesco a digerire.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah, i nomi usciti l'ultima settimana sono stati tutti tappabuchi, Faivre era cosi disperato e sorpreso che di istinto ha boicottato l'allenamento, proprio perché la voce del Milan gli é arrivata negli ultimi giorni. Messias non ne parliamo. I veri obiettivi erano altri, forse neanche si sono preparati visto che Eriksenn era non prevedibile...
> 
> Magari riuscire a capirli, alcune volte sono da 10/10, altre volte da strapparsi i capelli. Comunue c'é da dire che la logica vuole che anche Saele sia stato preso come tappabuchi, poi oggi é diventato questo. Quindi magari sono troppo duro, ma siamo ad una media di 2 all'anno che non riesco a digerire.


Vero pure se ci sono delle differenze.
Faivre è un tappabuchi ma potrebbe essere anche come Saele, vista l'età (io per curiosità ho guardato un paio di partite del Brest... a parte che la Ligue 1 è inguardabile, sinceramente non mi è parso nulla di speciale e ha giocato sempre da trequartista centrale, non sulla destra).

Messias... mi pare piu del genere Meite/Marione.

Speriamo di no chiaramente, la stagione è lunga e spero mi sorprenda (a Bergamo è entrato bene nonostante gli episodi).

Parlando in generale, mi sembra che per i ruoli marginali della rosa si cerchino sempre prestiti/tappabuchi, mentre per altri si investe.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero pure se ci sono delle differenze.
> Faivre è un tappabuchi ma potrebbe essere anche come Saele, vista l'età (io per curiosità ho guardato un paio di partite del Brest... a parte che la Ligue 1 è inguardabile, sinceramente non mi è parso nulla di speciale e ha giocato sempre da trequartista centrale, non sulla destra).
> 
> Messias... mi pare piu del genere Meite/Marione.
> ...


Infatti con tappabuchi "fiorito" intendevo più Ballo, anche se ormai ha 24 anni, e a me starebbe più bene fare una cosa del genere con uno di 18/19 anni, che magari si rivela ancora più scandaloso del Messias o del Meité, ma per costi e soprattuto per concezione é mille volte meglio. Vedere in Bakayoko il futuro o peggio il presente del Milan é sconcertante per me, vederlo in uno dei 300 Koné esistenti é nel peggiore dei casi una speranza. Aggiungi che questi sono tutti ultimi nelle rotazioni (a maggior ragione..) ed ottieni tutto quello che mi fa infuriare. 

Con Messias é evidente che abbiamo preso un "giovane vecchio"  , non ha la gamba del 20enne e non ha l'esperienza del 30enne, ma é giovane nel calcio pur essendo moderatamente vecchio.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quest
> Questa mi è nuova, chi sarebbe?


Il nome non credo sia mai uscito,ma è stato assunto in estate e fu aperto un topic.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti con tappabuchi "fiorito" intendevo più Ballo, anche se ormai ha 24 anni, e a me starebbe più bene fare una cosa del genere con uno di 18/19 anni, che magari si rivela ancora più scandaloso del Messias o del Meité, ma per costi e soprattuto per concezione é mille volte meglio. Vedere in Bakayoko il futuro o peggio il presente del Milan é sconcertante per me, vederlo in uno dei 300 Koné esistenti é nel peggiore dei casi una speranza. Aggiungi che questi sono tutti ultimi nelle rotazioni (a maggior ragione..) ed ottieni tutto quello che mi fa infuriare.
> 
> Con Messias é evidente che abbiamo preso un "giovane vecchio"  , non ha la gamba del 20enne e non ha l'esperienza del 30enne, ma é giovane nel calcio pur essendo moderatamente vecchio.


E' un po' la differenza tra Messias e Pellegri, in fondo.

I giovani lo prendiamo con regolarità. Vero che abbiamo preso Bakayoko in prestito, ma abbiamo preso pure il 2000 Tonali e non mi sembra poco.

Vediamo, è un infortunio muscolare, speriamo si riprenda e torni utile nelle rotazioni, che poi è il motivo per cui lo abbiamo preso.

In generale, a me sembra che quando ci troviamo di fronte a un Tonali o Tomori (e domani spero Pellegri) ci comportiamo in un modo, mentre con un Meite/Bakayoko/Messias in un altro.


----------



## diavolo (11 Ottobre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,
> 
> Ragazzi, questo è stato fermo 5 giorni in 3 anni per infortunio. Qua siamo già al secondo, ma come cavolo è possibile... tutti che si rompono...


Messias sarà il nuovo Carlos Kaiser.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un po' la differenza tra Messias e Pellegri, in fondo.
> 
> I giovani lo prendiamo con regolarità. Vero che abbiamo preso Bakayoko in prestito, ma abbiamo preso pure il 2000 Tonali e non mi sembra poco.
> 
> ...



concordo, un pò è dettato anche da ragioni economiche , quindi inseriamo dei tappabuchi. però guardiamo ai lati positivi, alla fine siamo ancora un cantiere a cielo aperto, abbiamo delineato l'11 titolare oramai ma mancano ancora gli ultimi colpi (quei 3-4 giocatori che siano titolari o dodicesimi che alzano il livello). Ho buone sensazioni per il prossimo anno perchè si libererà tantissimo budget a bilancio:
- Ibra 10 milioni
- Romagnoli 10 milioni
- Conti 10 milioni 
- Florenzi 7 milioni 
- Messias 4 milioni 
- cessione Casti 6 milioni 
- cessione Caldara (improbabile) 11 milioni 
- il problema potrebbe essere Kessiè. 10 milioni 

i numeri non sono perfetti ma comunque stiamo parlando di una *sessantina di milioni, quasi la metà del nostro monte ingaggi/stipendi e l'unico titolare sarebbe Kessiè. *


----------



## Gunnar67 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Come detto e ridetto, il ragazzo in Ottobre deve consegnare, furgone e carrellino, speriamo che almeno qui ci sia l'ascensore, tutta quella massa di tv che verranno ordinate dagli italiani in vista dell'upgrade del digitale terrestre, che metterà fuori uso molte vecchie tv. Altro che Coppa d'Africa: bisogna farsene una ragione, ma io lo dicevo da agosto.


----------



## Maximo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Flop annunciato


----------



## sampapot (11 Ottobre 2021)

di Messias ne abbiamo fatto a meno fino ad oggi...mese più...mese meno penso che non ci cambierà la vita...dovrebbe essere il 15° o 16° uomo in campo


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Io ci credevo in lui. Ho scommesso con un amico che avrebbe spaccato le partite al suo rientro. Ora si compica


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2021)

Rossonero10 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi incuriosisce di più è il fatto che è arrivato al Milan senza preparazione, che ha dovuto fare la preparazione estiva da zero. Questa cosa non la capisco...


Perché aveva avuto un problema al polpaccio prima di venire al Milan. 
quindi non potendo allenarsi è arrivato fuori forma, ha forzato e si è fatto male. 
parliamo di uno che ha fatto 72 partite negli ultimi 2 anni, ma pur di criticare ci si inventa che il giocatore “era sempre rotto”.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché aveva avuto un problema al polpaccio prima di venire al Milan.
> quindi non potendo allenarsi è arrivato fuori forma, ha forzato e si è fatto male.
> parliamo di uno che ha fatto 72 partite negli ultimi 2 anni, ma pur di criticare ci si inventa che il giocatore “era sempre rotto”.


Messias rientrerà a novembre.

La stagione è iniziata a metà agosto, direi che 3 mesi di assenza, ci si può anche un pelo lamentare.


----------

